# [SOLVED] Safe temperatures



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

Can someone give me a list of safe temperatures for computer components?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Safe temperatures*

Hi DTonesXD :wave:

There isn't a list as such, each component has it's own specs that vary from other similar components. The main 2 bits that get warm/hot are graphics-cards and CPUs, and they are specced differently between models.

As a rough guide, newer CPUs can operate comfortably up to 65C-70C but for some that's close to the max temp, whereas others are just getting fairly close to max. Also, AMD CPUs tend to be more tolerant of heat than Intel ones. - Graphics-cards vary from approx 70C max to approx 85C+ max. at full load.

Obviously, the cooler you can keep the components the better, both for longer working-life and fan-noise, but you'd need to google each component's spec-sheet from the manufacturers for accurate temp. ranges.

I hope this helps a bit :wink:


----------



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Safe temperatures*

thanks!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Nicely put Bo! :thumb:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Boss :grin:


----------

